# Canon EOS M & EF 800 f/5.6L IS



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 25, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/canon-eos-m-ef-800-f5-6l-is/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/canon-eos-m-ef-800-f5-6l-is/"></a></div>
<strong>….. because you can


</strong>A friend of mine had a chance to play around with the new Canon EOS M. He did what I would have done the second I got my hands on the camera…. mount it to the lovely EF 800 f/5.6L IS.</p>
<p>Here’s what it looks like. I must say this looks like an extremely comfortable setup for general walk around birding.</p>
<div id="attachment_10787" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/eosm800.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-10787" title="eosm800" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/eosm800-575x383.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EOS M with the EF Adaptor & EF 800 f/5.6L IS – Click for larger</p></div>
<p><strong> <span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## telephonic (Jul 25, 2012)

Ha! An answer to a continuous prayer!


telephonic said:


> Anyone slapped this thing onto the rear of EF 1200/5.6L? Or at least EF 800/5.6L, if 1200 is too difficult.


Now to find anyone with THE 1200mm... :


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 25, 2012)

When begins an era of producing dedicated sensors with electronics for specific lenses?


----------



## infared (Jul 25, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> When begins an era, of producing dedicated sensors with electronics for specific lenses?



NOW obviously..just look at the "incredible" Canon M on the 800mm. 
(notice...I can't say the Canon 800mm on the Canon M! LOL!)


----------



## Bob Howland (Jul 25, 2012)

Did he happen to mention how long the combination took to focus?


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 25, 2012)

Bob Howland said:


> Did he happen to mention how long the combination took to focus?



Did he mention he succeeded focusing?


----------



## vlim (Jul 25, 2012)

How long did he stay in that position ;D


----------



## Bob Howland (Jul 25, 2012)

vlim said:


> How long did he stay in that position ;D



Was there a monopod Photoshopped out of the picture?


----------



## dolina (Jul 25, 2012)

Now I know how crazy I'd look shooting with the M.


----------



## smithy (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha, this looks almost as ridiculous as an iPhone with a Photojojo SLR mount attached.


----------



## infared (Jul 25, 2012)

dolina said:


> Now I know how crazy I'd look shooting with the M.



In BRIGHT SUNLIGHT!!!! Go for it!!!! LOL!


----------



## funkboy (Jul 25, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Here’s what it looks like. I must say this looks like an extremely comfortable setup for general walk around birding.



I think we have different definitions of "comfortable"... Perhaps you're a bodybuilder?

But on a monopod this would rock.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, Because of course the 800mm comes to mind when I think of a walk-around lens. We save so much weight when I use the M instead of an DSLR. :


----------



## dolina (Jul 25, 2012)

smithy said:


> Haha, this looks almost as ridiculous as an iPhone with a Photojojo SLR mount attached.


Exactly! The M looks like an oversized lens cap. ;D


----------



## Wideopen (Jul 25, 2012)

Thats insane! The eos m does look like an oversized lens cap


----------



## BumpyMunky (Jul 25, 2012)

I wonder how well the tripod mount on the EF-EOSM adapter would hold up to that??


----------



## EOBeav (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe we can get Canon to kit this? :


----------



## tsetsko (Jul 26, 2012)

It's so hard to see the camera on the photo! And this guy is strong - holding the lenses like this!!


----------



## te4o (Jul 26, 2012)

Цецко, I think the lens is hanging on invisible strings from the ceiling


----------



## sanj (Jul 26, 2012)

photoshop


----------



## Aetius (Jul 26, 2012)

Nope, the picture was not photoshopped, and the lens is not hanging from strings, nor is there a hidden tripod. I know, because I shot it.

I am the editor at akam.no, and you can see the original shot and more here. The guy in the picture is our freelancer Paal, and he really WAS holding the lens like that. Only for a few seconds, but long enough for me to get the shot.

By the way, there was no battery in this particular camera, so we didn't get to try the focusing speed with the 800 mm. We did with other lenses though (40 2.8 STM, tamron 24-70 2.8 VC), and it seemed more or less like the 650D in LiveView. Not fast, but not too bad either.

(CanonRumors is using the picture by our permission)


----------



## sanj (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok then. Thx!


----------



## Eddie (Jul 26, 2012)

*also makes a point*

also makes a point:

small camera system = small body + small lenses


----------



## TAF (Jul 27, 2012)

With an appropriate shoulder mount (think bazooka), and a remote view screen of some sort, this makes an enticing "hand held" (portable) combination.


----------



## rpt (Jul 27, 2012)

TAF said:


> With an appropriate shoulder mount (think bazooka), and a remote view screen of some sort, this makes an enticing "hand held" (portable) combination.


And a shutter release button on the lens


----------



## facedodge (Jul 27, 2012)

These guys got you beat


----------

